# Sfest08 and 09



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

pizzaguy827


_Modified by pizzaguy827 at 7:17 PM 2/17/2010_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Sfest08 and 09 (pizzaguy827)*

ahh yes, that car loos familiar.
Have you considered using spray on tint to the center section on the trunk?
Just curious.


----------

